# Adope Premiere 6



## kav (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo ich bin totaler  in adobe premiere 6.0 und ich Versteh das Voll nich wie das Funktioniert und hab auhc noch die Englische version

Gibts da ein paar gute einführungstutorials?


----------



## chmee (11. Juli 2006)

zB Hier - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/video...e-codecs/13432-premiere-6-basic-tutorial.html - ist aber in Deutsch !

Was möchtest Du denn machen ? Wenn Du uns sagen kannst, was Dein Wunschweg ist, kann man vielleicht helfen.

Und bitte, etwas schöneres Deutsch.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Sorry, der Link ist tot !
Adobe Premiere 6 Tutorials
Adobe Premiere Basics Tutorials

Und auch hier hat  sofort geholfen !


----------



## kav (11. Juli 2006)

das geht nich wenn ich auf den link "Tutorial Ansehen" klicke kommt Error 404

ich mache von GTA San Andreas manchmal ein Paar Stuntvideos und will die darin bearbeiten MovieMaker bringt da nichts


----------

